# Hubcaps : To dip or not to dip



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I haven't plastidipped mine, but i know a few members on here have it and they are happy with it. Either way you won't have it on for long, and usually it can last a very long time.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

You really have nothing to lose. Try it out, if you like it, keep it on. If you don't like it, peel it off. Simple man, simple!


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with you and that's what I'm thinking, I just wanted to see if people noticed it would chip away or not kinda thing


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Was a bit of a hassle getting these specific hubcaps plastidipped with all the different angles in them but they look better then the stock for sure, been only getting compliments and have held up with a pressure washer ( light power over the tires... )


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

This should answer your question. I never go through car washes but this guy does and everything comes out ok. The entire car + rims are dipped.

Plasti Dip Through Car Wash? Does it Last? - YouTube


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I find it too tacky :\ if someone convinces me it isn't i will do it


----------



## Anrosphynx (Feb 24, 2013)

I actually agree. I don't know why, but just don't like it..


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw a guy come out of the car wash last week. It looked like he had dipped his stock wheels and part of it had come off. No idea if it was from car wash or not.

I suggest you paint the steelies Red or something bright to offset the black.


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Well guys if you check my previous post I've attached a picture. Long story short they look better then stock hubcaps, they would look nicer if I had skinnier hubcaps that come with a different trim of the cruze and maybe add a clear coat of plastidip but I didn't want to spend anymore money ( In canada the can is 20 dollars, went through 2 of them to spray the hubcaps...) . However, I am debating whether or not to bother with aftermarket rims ( since in Canada it's hard to find any good deals under 600 $ ... ) So it's a win win situation for me atm


----------



## Burtt9 (Apr 6, 2013)

First post, bought the cruze today actually. But I plasti dipped, painted, and clear coated my lexus is250 rims. lasted for almost 2 years. Just plasti dipping your rims, as long as you give it the 2-3 day cure time, it doesn't come off unless you want it to come off. (Of course there are exceptions; rocks, dings, etc. But then you peel off and start over. Pretty simple.) Been working with plasti dip for a good 3 years now on both cars and motorcycles.


----------



## CruzerRT (May 4, 2013)

@ Houd; did you have to jack the wheels when you removed the hubcaps? Or do I just loosen the lug nuts then take them right out? I'm dipping mine this weekend. And any advice? Thanks! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzerRT (May 4, 2013)

No more dipping. Went to my nearest kmart and found this beautiful hubcaps. Black with red. Loving my Cruze..... Check the pix...





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

CruzerRT said:


> Loving my Cruze.....


That's the important part


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CruzerRT said:


> No more dipping. Went to my nearest kmart and found this beautiful hubcaps. Black with red. Loving my Cruze..... Check the pix...
> View attachment 13724
> View attachment 13725
> View attachment 13726
> ...


As Titan said, what is important is that YOU like it. Right?

I died a little inside.


----------



## CruzerRT (May 4, 2013)

@ titan2782; @ ikermit; Yep you guys are right..... Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

lame take the money you spend on that and put it towards your rims


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

plasti dipping my hubcaps and badges really changed the look of my car i get nothing but compliments. seems to go nice with the silver gray metallic. ive had it on there for 3 weeks and so far no chips at all


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i spray painted mine, if i clean the tires, people think im on 18s =D


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

CruzerRT said:


> No more dipping. Went to my nearest kmart and found this beautiful hubcaps. Black with red. Loving my Cruze..... Check the pix...
> View attachment 13724
> View attachment 13725
> View attachment 13726
> ...


haha, don't let the negative opinions get you down man! I like em, they would look real nice if those little plugs were red xD


----------



## CruzerRT (May 4, 2013)

@ Action Hank; Thanks. I'm still get a rim though. The wheel covers are just temporary.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzerRT said:


> @ Houd; did you have to jack the wheels when you removed the hubcaps? Or do I just loosen the lug nuts then take them right out? I'm dipping mine this weekend. And any advice? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry for the late reply . I just happened to be checking the website today and noticed the question. 

To answer your question I was actually getting some tire work done at the dealership and asked buddy to take the hubcaps off. He did it in the lot in front of me without jacking it up ( just loosened up the lug nuts ).

As far as giving advice the more coats the better lol, and leave 15-20 mins between coats. I left mine in the garage over night to dry once I was done with them and put them on after a couple of days. They have been holding up well , been over a month.


----------

